# gepolsterte Radhose (kurz und lang) - Ars.. tut weh!



## Patrick333 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi guys,

Da ich mit meinem Soho S einen schmalen Sattel fahre und der echt wenig geposltert ist suche ich nach einer guten und guenstigen Radhose (kurz und lang oder in einem zum abnehmen der langen Beinteile).

Koennt ihr mir eine gute im Preis-Leistungsverhaeltnis empfehlen, die so gut gepolstert ist, dass mir meine 50-70km Touren nicht mehr weh tun?

Danke.


----------



## maxl82 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir einen Sattel der zu deinem Gesäß passt und du bräuchtest keine Hose mehr an haben....

Ich selbst habe auch Sattel gewechselt auf einen SQLab 611 (natürlich in meiner benötigten breite) seit dem keine Probleme mehr!

Wenn du dennoch nur eine Hose willst solltest du einfach probieren da jedes Sitzpolster anders ist und zu deinem Gesäß bzw Sitzknochen passen muss.

lg maxl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick333 (20. Oktober 2013)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir einen Sattel der zu deinem Gesäß passt und du bräuchtest keine Hose mehr an haben....
> 
> Ich selbst habe auch Sattel gewechselt auf einen SQLab 611 (natürlich in meiner benötigten breite) seit dem keine Probleme mehr!
> 
> ...


 
Habe ich mit meinem Specialized MTB so gemacht, aber das Bike ist auch breiter. Aber beim SSP einen breiten bequemen Sattel drauf, das sieht einfach Schei..e aus. Deswegen der Loesungsversucht mit der gepolsterten Hose.


----------



## maxl82 (20. Oktober 2013)

Also dann kann ich dir nur von meinen Erfahrungen erzählen, ich habe von Gore die Alp-X Serie - Super Polster angenehm zu tragen, leider nicht kostengünstig, dann habe ich noch von Craft Bikeshorts mit Innenhose - auch ein sehr gutes Polster, Preis leistung stimmt.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, am besten ausprobieren da nicht jedem jede Hose passt.

lg


----------



## Patrick333 (20. Oktober 2013)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Also dann kann ich dir nur von meinen Erfahrungen erzählen, ich habe von Gore die Alp-X Serie - Super Polster angenehm zu tragen, leider nicht kostengünstig, dann habe ich noch von Craft Bikeshorts mit Innenhose - auch ein sehr gutes Polster, Preis leistung stimmt.
> 
> Aber wie schon geschrieben, am besten ausprobieren da nicht jedem jede Hose passt.
> 
> lg


 
Danke schon mal dafuer, werde googlen!


----------



## moxrox (20. Oktober 2013)

Vor etlichen Jahren war ein dünner Ledereinsatz (Chamois) in Radsporthosen Standard und ich habe selber noch solch eine alte wenig genutze Radsporthose zu Hause und habe somit einen Vergleich. 

Ob du nun mit Polster oder mit Ledereinsatz fährst ist eigentlich egal, der A... kann vor allem schmerzen wenn man längere Strecken nicht gewöhnt ist bzw man nicht regelmäßig Rad fährt und das ist eigentlich normal.

Das Polster hilft hier sehr wenig und von gepolsterten Satteln rate ich eher ab. Zuviel Polster könnte ebenso zu Sitzbeschwerden führen oder wenn der Sattel von der Form zu deinem Gesäß nicht passt.

Sitzbeschwerden können allerdings auch auftreten, wenn die Sitzposition nicht optimal ist. Oft sitzen viele Radler zu niedrig z.B. "Fersen sollte noch auf dem Pedal aufsitzen bei durchgestreckten Bein" wird oft für die Sitzposition genommen kann aber zu niedrig sein. Ein paar Milimeter der Sattelposition können hier schon entscheidend sein und Besserung bringen.


----------



## MucPaul (30. Oktober 2013)

An Deinem Trek Soho ist doch ein Brooks Ledersattel drauf. Der sollte doch nach kurzer Zeit perfekt passen. Und in Dubai hast Du nicht unbedingt das Problem mit Regenwetter und nassem Leder.
Ansonsten würde ich für ein Stadtrad dann eher einen Gel Sattel holen, anstatt einer Chamois Hose.


----------



## Matthew7 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab mir mal zwei bei Lidl gekauft! Trage ich auch auf längeren Strecken oder Mehrtagestouren  Sie bringen was und sind dazu auch noch günstig! Achte mal auf die Werbung, bei den Discountern gibt es oft Fahrradklamotten zu kaufen!


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Oktober 2013)

maxl82 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, kauf dir einen Sattel der zu deinem Gesäß passt und du bräuchtest keine Hose mehr an haben....


 
+1
http://www.pressebox.de/pressemitte...n-richtigen-Sitz-auf-dem-Fahrrad/boxid/275565

und das nur breite sattel bequem sind ist Quark, ich hab auch nen schmale gefunden der meinem hintern immer gefällt und hunderte Kilometer fahren mit ner Jeans oder was mir sonst gerade spass macht kein ding ist.

polsterhosen sind meiner Ansicht nach unsin, für faule leute die keine lust haben den passenden sattel zu suchen.

und sich nen unbequemen sattel zu kaufen und das dann mit ner polsterhose irgendwie retten versuchen indem man ewig so passende polsterdinger sucht....... hier was passendes zu finden kann noch länger dauern .


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Oktober 2013)

Matthew7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal zwei bei Lidl gekauft! Trage ich auch auf längeren Strecken oder Mehrtagestouren  Sie bringen was und sind dazu auch noch günstig! Achte mal auf die Werbung, bei den Discountern gibt es oft Fahrradklamotten zu kaufen!



Meine Hose vom Lidl war relativ schnell bei mir durchgesessen. Allerdings hab ich noch keinen Vergleich zu anderen Hosen, da ich ein anderes Modell gerade erst am duchsitzen bin.


----------



## Deleted253406 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir im Frühjahr auch mal eine Radunterhose bei Lidl mitgenommen.
Für 'nen 5er kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Doch kann man. Die taugen nix. Das Polster ist nicht mehr als ein schlechter Witz.

Allerdings ist die deutlich teurere Version von Craft auch nicht arg viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Oktober 2013)

vernüftigen sattel kaufen leutz!!!!!
 dann ist der posterhosen-unsin und der verschleiss von dehnen geschichte.


----------



## Patrick333 (31. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> vernüftigen sattel kaufen leutz!!!!!
> dann ist der posterhosen-unsin und der verschleiss von dehnen geschichte.



Dann bitte schmalere Sattel empfehlen, die auf ein matt weißes Rad passen.  Danke


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Oktober 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Dann bitte schmalere Sattel empfehlen, die auf ein matt weißes Rad passen.  Danke


 
na dann schraub erst mal deinen hintern ab und schick ihn mir per post"am liebsten DHL" dann teste ich paar sattelmodelle  und finde genau für deinen hintern den perfekten sattel.

ist doch das gleich wie bei schuhen, man kauft nicht irgendwas in irgend ner grösse und hofft das es dann halbwegs hinkommt und dann auch nicht kreuz und quer drückt.
man probiert bis es 100% passt.

ich versteh echt ned wie leute bei schuhen rumdrucksen und an jedem schuh was auszusetzen haben und beim hintern wird grundsätzlich von schmerzen ausgegangen oder das es halt unbequem ist und irgendwas gekauft.
darum gibt's am markt ja auch tausende sattelformen weil ja alles gleich ist?

dem ist nicht so ich hab nen perfekten sattel für mich gefunden!!!


----------



## hulster (31. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem passenden Sattel geb ich euch grundsätzlich Recht.
Die Aussagen zu Polstern sind allerdings Quatsch.
Nen gutes Polster hilft durchaus. 
Das Problem ist bloß, dass die meisten Biker keine guten Polster kennen.
Hosen werden nämlich nach Aussehen gekauft, hauptsache Porn.
Kauft euch nen Innenhose oder ne normale Shorts von nem Hersteller der Ahnung von Radhosen hat, wie Sugoi oder Pearl Izumi und ihr werdet sehen. Einfach unter die Baggy und keiner merkst.


----------



## lorenz4510 (31. Oktober 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Nen gutes Polster hilft durchaus.


 
jo wenn man von starken schmerzen auf erträglich schmerzen verbessern will.

ich fahr gern schmerzfrei und ohne Beschwerden rad.


----------



## Patrick333 (1. November 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> na dann schraub erst mal deinen hintern ab und schick ihn mir per post"am liebsten DHL" dann teste ich paar sattelmodelle  und finde genau für deinen hintern den perfekten sattel.
> 
> ist doch das gleich wie bei schuhen, man kauft nicht irgendwas in irgend ner grösse und hofft das es dann halbwegs hinkommt und dann auch nicht kreuz und quer drückt.
> man probiert bis es 100% passt.
> ...


 
Ja, aber das ist doch das Problem. Welcher Laden laesst einen nen Sattel mal eben so 30-40km am Stueck probefahren?

Wenn mir mein Ars.. nicht wehtut dann kann ich fuer 5 Minuten auf jedem Sattel schmerzfrei fahren, dass sagt aber nichts darueber aus, ob ich damit 3-4 Stunden am Stueck ohne Schmerzen fahren kann.

Und wann klappt es schon, dass man den ersten Sattel den man tested auch gleich passt? 

Ich lasse mich gerne belehren und ihr koennt mir gerne einen Laden in Berlin empfehlen, der einem Saettel zum probieren dranbaut und man diese laenger testen kann bevor man kauft. 

Ich kenne einen solchen Laden nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## humhum (1. November 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> [...] Welcher Laden laesst einen nen Sattel mal eben so 30-40km am Stueck probefahren?[...]



Quasi jeder Fachhändler. Sie wissen daß mehr vonnöten ist, als sich mal kurz drauf zu setzen, um den richtigen Sattel zu finden.

Als ich meinen gekauft habe wurde mir gesagt, daß ich ihn gerne nach ein paar Tagen und gefahrenen Kilometern wieder umtauschen kann, wenn keine Macken dran sind.

Die Tage wartete ich in einem anderen Radladen auf den Verkäufer, der vor mir einen Kunden bzgl. Sattel beriet und er versprach jenem ähnliches.

Wie es bei den großen Händlern wie Stadler oder boc ist, weiß ich nicht.

Der Nachteil ist halt, daß man bei kleinen Händlern schnell mal die UVP bezahlt.


----------



## hulster (1. November 2013)

Manche Firmen stellen halt den Händlern Testsättel zur Verfügung.
Fizik hat das mal ne zeit lang gemacht, die waren dann in ner Sonderfarbe, damit sie als solche direkt zu erkennen sind.
Mit dem "mackenfrei" ist halt beim Biken so nen Problem. Wenn de um diese Jahreszeit testen würdest, braucht nur einmal Mocke zwischen Sattel und Hose zu kommen.....

Sonst allgemein. Schaut euch auch mal die Ergon Sättel an. Mit denen haben ich und Kollegen schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und gibt es auch in Weiß, wollte doch irgendjemand. 

Ich fahre übrigens immer mit Polster. Wenn man nur kurz oder eher bergab fährt, mag das sein, dass man ohne Polster auskommt.
Die Sitzknochen kann man auch halbwegs trainieren. Für Druckbelastung und Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich gibt es kein Training. Und es gab bisher keine Sattel der dies auf längeren Strecken vermeiden konnt, mit welchem Ausschnitt auch immer. 
Ein Polster sorgt einfach für eine gleichmässigere Druckverteilung.
Aber es muss halt nen vernünftiges Polster sein. Notfalls beim Hersteller von Bike Klamotten nachfragen, wo die ihre Polster her haben. Viele kaufen bei Assos ein.


----------



## polo (1. November 2013)

seit wann fährst du den sattel bzw. einen schmalen sattel bzw. 50-70km touren?


----------



## Patrick333 (1. November 2013)

polo schrieb:


> seit wann fährst du den sattel bzw. einen schmalen sattel bzw. 50-70km touren?


 
Ich denke mal der comment ist fuer mich. Habe das Rad seit knapp 2 Jahren, aber habe lange Pause gemacht.

Wenn ich laenger nicht gefahren bin ist es kein Problem, aber wenn ich 2 Tage spaeter wieder fahren will tut er weh!


----------



## moxrox (1. November 2013)

Patrick333 schrieb:


> Ja, aber das ist doch das Problem. Welcher Laden laesst einen nen Sattel mal eben so 30-40km am Stueck probefahren?
> 
> Wenn mir mein Ars.. nicht wehtut dann kann ich fuer 5 Minuten auf jedem Sattel schmerzfrei fahren, dass sagt aber nichts darueber aus, ob ich damit 3-4 Stunden am Stueck ohne Schmerzen fahren kann.
> 
> ...



Wenn du es genauer machen willst, musst du deine Sitzknochen vermessen, also den Abstand der Knochen um die richtige Sattelbreite zu finden.

Entweder bietet dies ein Fahrradladen an als Service oder du machst es selber in dem du eine Wellpappe benutzt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (1. November 2013)

manche sattelherstller bieten glaub ich sogar ne maßanfertigung, da wird dein hintern vermutlich sogar richtig aufwendig vermessen.

ich bin beim perfekten sattel für mich, beim hersteller selle royal gelandet, zum glück musste ich da ned bis zum äussersten gehen.


----------



## moxrox (1. November 2013)

Hier gibts eine Anleitung  wie man die Sitzknochen vermisst um eine richtige Sattelbreite zu wählen und generelle Tips für einen Sattelkauf. Wenn man wirklich größere Beschwerden hat, selbst wenn man regelmäßig länger fährt und die richtige Sitzposition bestimmt hat. Wie gesagt, Sitzbeschwerden entstehen auch wenn man einfach nicht sehr oft länger Rad fährt und das wäre normal, da sich das Gesäß erst einmal daran gewöhnen muss. Diese Schmerzen machen die meisten durch.

Probier einfach diese Vermessung deiner Sitzknochen und kaufe dir mit den ermittelten Daten einen guten Sattel. Je weniger ein Sattel gepolstert (Schaumstoff/Gel Zeugs usw.) ist bzw eben nur minimal, um so besser bei längeren Fahrten und das zählt auch für die Sitzpolster. Oft verwenden Profis, zumindest im Strassenradsport, die einfachen und dünnen Sattelpolster z.B. 25NALINI oder UNO Sattelpolster von Assos das eher an die früheren Sitzleder erinnern als an eine gepolsterte Windel. Wahrscheinlich benötigt man eher solche Windeln bei den Vollcarbon Sättel ^^.

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sattel.htm


----------

